# New Member



## hotrodchassis (Dec 23, 2006)

Glad to find this site. I'm a former USAF Aircraft Fabricator, and am now building Traditional Hot Rods and 50's Era Customs. This should be a great place to meet people, talk aircraft, and perhaps learn a thing or two. Hope to make many new friends.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2006)

Hallo Hotrodchassis!!!
Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Hotrod welcome from Down Under.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

done any particularly interesting cars?


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

i wonder how that guy got on with his B-17 themed hotrod?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey! Welcome from Serbia


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome Hotrod!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

